# T3/T4 too big for Auto-X???



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i was wondering if this turbo is too big for use in Auto-Xing in my sentra? if so, can anyone suggest something better that can also be good for use on the track(like in ProSolo)?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Turbos aren't good for auto-x since the surge of power they provide disturbs the car, and with so much power you'll be spinning all over the place anyways. You'll also be in sm, as you already know. Sorry I can't be more specific, but I just don't know...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know how big the courses are where you live, but where I race the guys with turbo don't even get a chance to build a good amount of boost before they have to hit the brakes. It makes some nice sounds but on a tight course turbos are useless.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

yeah, thats what i was thinking.
i wanted to turbo my sentra but i dont think i'm goin to anymore.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Not true.*

They are not useless if they are built properly. First off you will need to re-learn how to drive your car as you will need to be much smoother with the throttle, secondly you will want to use a turbo that builds boost quickly! A T28 or T25 are VERY good in terms of making power down low but obviously limit high end HP when compared to the larger T3/T4 hybrid. 

I am an avid autoxer and am turboing my GA16, I am already in SM so I figured it doesn't hurt 

But if your looking to turbo to make you much faster look elsewhere, tires, brakes, and more seat time will give you MUCH better times than a turbo could ever hope too.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the new season starts in mid Feb, i'll tell how good a turbo is on a nissan for autoX. BTW a ball bearing t25 provides almost instant response...great low end and midrange

also, i believe a large majority of honda's that were succesful last season were FI!


----------

